# Who would be at fault if a child die this way?



## Dragonfruit (Jun 2, 2016)

Even as an adult, this scene from Pet Sematary gets me every time and nearly makes me cry. 

The 2 year-old toddler gets run away by a huge truck. If I were a mother, I'm not sure who I would get more pissed off at:
- The father for getting distracted and then failing to save the kid on time (he even trips)
- The truck driver who should have pay attention to the road and drive slow, then sue him

The sad thing is this type of accident seems to happen in real life too. Every year, a new kid gets run away either by a car or truck. In fact, my younger 20 year-old cousin had a close call like that as a toddler but my aunt pulled her by the coat at the last moment. Both my aunt and the truck driver ended up crying. Till this day, sometimes she blames herself on that day for nearly failing her daughter.

Scene:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPZVjgZbx08


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's the fault of all of the adults who were there. All of them needed to be keeping an eye on the baby.

And it's the fault of the truck driver. Even if he was going the speed limit, it would have been hard for him to stop in time... unless he was paying enough attention to see the child from very far down the road.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I didn't watch the scene.. I would cause me to get emotional... just thinking about it is enough....

I'm more apt to say it's the fault of those watching over the innocent unsuspecting 2 yr old .. so they don't run out into a busy street.. we can't control who will be driving fast, or not paying attention.. but we must be able to control what we can control... his safety a #1 priority at all times.

We know of a person who hit a 5 yr old boy running onto a country road (my road) after a ball ... there was NO TIME to see this child at all.. he got in no trouble as he drove straight to the Police office and reported everything.. there were no charges. he was going the speed limit.. this could happen to ANYONE.. 

This was extremely traumatizing to this young man... the child died that day.. he was in the care of a babysitter.. Imagine the grief of the parents.. All it takes is a second.. 

When we lived by a busy road.. I worried so much about something like this.. I put up a fence to avoid such a tragedy.. but still we've had someone driving drunk who wrecked through the fence & into a tree in the front yard.. life is uncertain.. we can only control what we can reasonably control.. and bad things still happen.. 

I just figure it all lowers the risk...and this is worth something...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Not the truck driver's fault at all. It takes a very long distance to stop a truck. If he (or she) runs off the road, (s)he probably would have been killed or killed someone else.

It is the mother's fault.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Not the truck driver's fault at all. It takes a very long distance to stop a truck. If he (or she) runs off the road, (s)he probably would have been killed or killed someone else.
> 
> It is the mother's fault.


You mean fathers right?


----------

